# bunny target



## Blinddog (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes I believe it is. But when you get to 20 feet shooting that bottom spot is going to be tough.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Blinddog said:


> Yes I believe it is. But when you get to 20 feet shooting that bottom spot is going to be tough.


Unless it's steep uphill---that bottom spot starts looking a little better then.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

There is nothing to tell the archer that he must shoot top to bottom or bottom to top. His/her choice but they must be shot in order whether top to bottom or vice versa. example: top then 2nd from top then 2nd from bottom then the bottom. Or reversed if starting at the bottom.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

To further elaborate on the archer's choice and what has been said so far. I always evaluate each bunny before deciding wether to shoot top to bottom or vice versa. Long story made short though, if it is up hill, I will shoot top to bottom. If it is down hill I will shoot bottom to top. As mentioned, this is to keep you shooting as flat as possible as you get closer and closer to the target.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

I just started shooting field this year. I noticed that when I shoot mid day and start at the top the shadows from my arrows throw me off a bit. Unless it's an extreme angle I'll always go bottom to top. Your choice either way though.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

I was under the impression you had to shoot top left, top right, bottom left and then bottom right ... We are talking NFA?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Koorsboom said:


> I was under the impression you had to shoot top left, top right, bottom left and then bottom right ... We are talking NFA?


IFAA shoots them in a four target block, NFAA a four target vertical row. Hope that helps.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Depends on the terrain and fall or rise from 35 to 20' for me, if I'm moving downhill, I'll likely shoot top to bottom, uphill I'll reverse it and shoot bottom to top, but it all depends on the terrain on that target.. archers choice, yes... :nod:

Hunter bunnies I will shoot either way, depending on my mood... :lol:


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i belive that you need to shoot bottom to top im not 100% sure


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Page 45 of the NFAA Constitution & By-Laws, Section H 3.1:

"3.1 20 cm. Targets will be shot vertically. The shooter may elect to shoot top to bottom 
in order or bottom to top in order"

Here's the link


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Where is "in order" defined? If you shoot your 1st arrow into the lowest spot, and then mistakingly shoot your 2nd arrow into the spot above the proper (next higher) spot, that 2nd arrow is obviously scored a zero since it was shot into the 3rd dot out of order. Which spot should you shoot with the 3rd arrow to avoid another zero? Do you shoot the 3rd arrow at the 3rd dot (vertically) even though it already has an arrow in it? That's "in order" by a reasonable interpretation. Would shooting the open 2nd dot with the 3rd arrow also be scored a zero as that is not "in order" by a reasonable interpretation? We have many rules that are unreasonably complicated and/or inadequately worded. No action was recommended on a 2012 agenda item to simplify the bunny target to one arrow in each dot---no particular order required.

Where's Field14 when you need him?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

TNMAN said:


> Where is "in order" defined? If you shoot your 1st arrow into the lowest spot, and then mistakingly shoot your 2nd arrow into the spot above the proper (next higher) spot, that 2nd arrow is obviously scored a zero since it was shot into the 3rd dot out of order. Which spot should you shoot with the 3rd arrow to avoid another zero? Do you shoot the 3rd arrow at the 3rd dot (vertically) even though it already has an arrow in it? That's "in order" by a reasonable interpretation. Would shooting the open 2nd dot with the 3rd arrow also be scored a zero as that is not "in order" by a reasonable interpretation? We have many rules that are unreasonably complicated and/or inadequately worded. No action was recommended on a 2012 agenda item to simplify the bunny target to one arrow in each dot---no particular order required.
> 
> Where's Field14 when you need him?


The simplest way to shoot it is to pay attention and not make that mistake to start with. However, if the situation you outlined DOES occur, then yes, you need to shoot an arrow into the third spot that already has an arrow in it in order to score that arrow and avoid another zero.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Spoon13 said:


> *The simplest way to shoot it is to pay attention and not make that mistake to start with.* However, if the situation you outlined DOES occur, then yes, you need to shoot an arrow into the third spot that already has an arrow in it in order to score that arrow and avoid another zero.


Thanks, Spoon. Yes, that is always a good plan. 

I suppose the the situation is semi-covered in para 3 of the outdoor rules "Any arrow striking the wrong target shall be considered a miss and may not be re-shot." My point is that our rules could be made a lot simpler and user friendly without changing the actual course. It should not take a law degree and 10 years experience to shoot field.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

TNMAN said:


> Thanks, Spoon. Yes, that is always a good plan.
> 
> I suppose the the situation is semi-covered in para 3 of the outdoor rules "Any arrow striking the wrong target shall be considered a miss and may not be re-shot." My point is that our rules could be made a lot simpler and user friendly without changing the actual course. It should not take a law degree and 10 years experience to shoot field.


Sorry, really couldn't help myself.

Our rules aren't really that bad. There are one or two that could use a little tweaking but the bunny isn't one of them. Pick a row on your side (left/right). Start at top or bottom. Shoot arrow 1 into dot 1, arrow 2 into dot 2, and so on. If you mess that up, then correct it returning to the intended routine. Almost every target in Field has an order that must be adhered to. The only exceptions I can think of are the mid-range targets where you stand at one stake and pound 4 arrows into one dot. Every other target mas an order about it, whether it be changing faces, changing stakes, or changing faces and stakes, but it all just kinda makes sense when you are out there. 

At least it does me.


----------

